

Oh no, Bing Ads Coming to Windows 8.1 Smart Search - RaduTyrsina
http://wind8apps.com/bing-ads-windows-8-1-smart-search/

======
woolf4ever
It seems that Microsoft is sinking to a new low, turning Windows from a
"poorly debugged set of device drivers" to an ad-supported product that you
have to pay for.

------
RaduTyrsina
More ads, less freedom!

